# What else to wear dirty bucks w/ besides seersucker?



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello... I searched, but didn't find much in the way of an answer.

Bucks are obviously at the casual end of the shoe spectrum, but what else are they appropriate with besides seersucker? Can they be worn with sport coat/blazer & khakis? Tan summer suit? Or are they really limited to seersucker and jeans?

I am taking advantage of the BB buy one, get one 50% off sale to pick up their (made in china) tan bucks for $85.

Thank you!


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

1WB said:


> *What else to wear dirty bucks w/ besides seersucker?*


How about khakis, especially light stone.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I would not wear dirty bucks with a seersucker suit. Bright
white Brooks Brothers bucks are much prefered.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Strike that -- I mean "preferred." :icon_smile:


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I know that white bucks are the appropriate shoe for seersucker, but as a guy in his thirties, I just don't feel like I can pull them off.

My hope is that tan, while not being the "correct" shoe, will still be appropriate - but also provide some wearability with other clothing. Am I being too optimistic?

If the consensus is that tan is really not a good choice for seersucker, then maybe I should just save my money.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Dirty bucks are certainly acceptable to wear with seersucker. While I agree that the white buck is preferable to many, the dirty buck is a valid option. Besides bright white bucks simply mean they haven't been worn too often. They eventually get scuffed and marked.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Now to the OP's original inquiry, simply treat them like a light brown leather oxford. Wear them with a range of khaki, olive, light gray.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Great with shorts


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I do agree white bucks are nearly impossible to keep clean
after wearing, however, a chalk bag does a good job covering
the sins.

I am 33 and wear my BB white bucks with my blue/white seersucker suit
several times in the summer. I like it when 72 year old ladies
think I'm sexy.


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

At Law said:


> I like it when 72 year old ladies
> think I'm sexy.


:icon_smile_big: LOL! That's the problem, my wife says I dress like a senior citizen as is - without even adding white bucks into the picture.

Thank you all for the input and suggestions.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Dirty bucks are tremendously versatile. You'll be getting plenty of wear out of them. As for seersucker, I've added two footwear options to this summer's repertoire, a pair of ivory-colored not-quite-dirty BB bucks ($25 new from the Bay) and, taking a cue from Patrick, a pair of black-and-white AE MacNeil spectators ($90 shipped from Nordstrom Rack). Cole Haan makes a navy on off-white buck saddle shoe that would also look good, I think.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

If you are going to wear bucks, wear white bucks.
If you are going to wear a tie, tie it your self, or don't wear a tie at all rather than a clip on. I do not understand what age has to do with bucks. I regularly see every age in them.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

A nice blue jean...


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> A nice blue jean...


I concur. I think dirty bucks look good with jeans or chinos (although I wouldn't limit it to light-colored chinos. Anything on the tan/green spectrum works in my mind with dirty bucks).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

1WB said:


> Hello... I searched, but didn't find much in the way of an answer.
> 
> Bucks are obviously at the casual end of the shoe spectrum, but what else are they appropriate with besides seersucker? Can they be worn with sport coat/blazer & khakis? Tan summer suit? Or are they really limited to seersucker and jeans?
> 
> ...


Khakis, poplin suits, corduroy and to dress down gabardine, other twills, and some tweeds.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> Now to the OP's original inquiry, simply treat them like a light brown leather oxford. Wear them with a range of khaki, olive, light gray.


I agree.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

HistoryDoc said:


> I agree.


Here here.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Lightweight grey suit? I've seen it pulled off before.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I think they look just fine with seersucker. I also wear them with an olive poplin suit. Khakis can be tough depending upon the shade.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

I have seen them often with a SS suit, but I think it looks stupid.
Would you wear a pre-tied tie?
Why wear pre-dirtied bucks?
Wear the correct shoe or save the money.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

PorterSq said:


> I concur. I think dirty bucks look good with jeans or chinos (although I wouldn't limit it to light-colored chinos. Anything on the tan/green spectrum works in my mind with dirty bucks).


Can you get a belt to match?


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

gtsecc said:


> I have seen them often with a SS suit, but I think it looks stupid.


Well in your mind maybe.



gtsecc said:


> Would you wear a pre-tied tie?


Personally, no but my son did in elementary school. It was acceptable for him then, not now.



gtsecc said:


> Why wear pre-dirtied bucks?
> Wear the correct shoe or save the money.


Think of them as light tan not dirty and save yourself the aggravation.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I had always assumed "dirty bucs" were just a term for darker bucs than white.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I had always assumed "dirty bucs" were just a term for darker bucs than white.


Yep.

I wear dirty bucks with darn near anything in a casual context.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I wear a standard brown belt with them. Just so we're on the same page, I consider dirty bucks to be the tan colored bucks. They're not "dirty" in the literal sense (see below).










tinytim said:


> Can you get a belt to match?


https://http//www.zappos.com/images/W/WBass167/15268-d.jpg


----------



## epfunk (Sep 14, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> A nice blue jean...


i must admit i like this look too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2020)

Checked this site for thoughts on what to wear with dirty bucks besides seersucker. Good suggestion on olive khakis. 

RE: white bucks? Yes, 100 percent official with a seersucker suit but just too foppish. Dirty bucks are fine. White bucks in the city? Or on a green lawn? No to the no. 

It's like shoes for formal wear - it's ludicrous and impractical these days to wear opera pumps with a tuxedo - black lace-ups like offered by BB are an excellent choice, shine the hell out of them if you want (true patent leather looks silly and fake), but frankly I wear black Rockport perf cap toe shoes with black tie and I can navigate the city streets if necessary, and at the event, after two drinks nobody cares about your shoes anyway.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

1WB said:


> Yeah, I know that white bucks are the appropriate shoe for seersucker, but as a guy in his thirties, I just don't feel like I can pull them off.


You can pull it off. Let me tell you the secret. The secret to wearing white bucks is to pretend that you aren't wearing white bucks.

That only applies to the first time. The second time it's not even an issue.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I wear them without socks, wearing a pair of khaki shorts in the summertime. Got white bucks I wear the same way. Comfortable.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

1WB said:


> :icon_smile_big: LOL! That's the problem, my wife says I dress like a senior citizen as is - without even adding white bucks into the picture.
> 
> Thank you all for the input and suggestions.


Given that I am 72, it's not so bad if 72 year old ladies think I'm sexy(grin)


----------

